# Sterilizing oil



## The big guy (Mar 19, 2006)

How long should you bake your oil and at what temp?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of oil?

275º for an hour or so is about right, but that wont fully sterilize it, you should be filtering as well. Unless you need sterile oil in a vial by itself, you would be filtering it when you made your gear anyway.


----------



## The big guy (Mar 28, 2006)

It's grapeseed oil, and I always filter it anyway.


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 8, 2007)

why bake the oil??? There is no need....filter and BA will take care of it.


----------



## gronkboy (May 23, 2008)

From my experience is that with BA and filtering, you don't need to bake your batch.


----------

